# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Amalgam...

## Neila_12

Hi Loite, wir sind im Moment in der Familie krftig am dikutieren ob amalgam im mund schdlich. Mein bruder erzhlt stndig das er ne "sarnierung" und entgiftung gemacht hat, aber irgendwie kann ich das gar nicht glauben, das das schdlich ist.

Die Regierung wrde das doch verbieten lassen wenn das schdlich ist, oder ???????

hat da jemand erfahrungern dies bezglich, ddanke und gru,

N.

----------


## hennessy

> Hi Loite, wir sind im Moment in der Familie krftig am dikutieren ob amalgam im mund schdlich. Mein bruder erzhlt stndig das er ne "sarnierung" und entgiftung gemacht hat, aber irgendwie kann ich das gar nicht glauben, das das schdlich ist.
> 
> Die Regierung wrde das doch verbieten lassen wenn das schdlich ist, oder ???????
> 
> hat da jemand erfahrungern dies bezglich, ddanke und gru,
> 
> N.


ber dieses Thema wurde schon sehr viel geschrieben. Auch hier im Forum. Bitte die Suchfunktion benutzen oder im Forum Zahnmedizin scrollen.
Danke!

Der Thread wird deshalb geschlossen.

gru
hennessy, Moderator Medi-Learn Forum

----------

